# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Habrá tres nuevos tramos para la pesca nocturna en Extremadura

## F. Lázaro

> 18.02.14 - 00:09 -
> EFE | MÉRIDA. 
> 
>  El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Antonio Echávarri, presentó ayer las novedades de la orden de pesca para este año, entre las que destaca la declaración de *tres nuevos tramos para la pesca nocturna, dos en la cuenca del Tajo y uno en la del Guadiana*. En la normativa se regulan las especies invasoras y la suelta de especies alóctonas, así como el funcionamiento de las embarcaciones durante los concursos. Asimismo, se contempla una disminución de los tramos de pesca con muerte y un aumento de los establecidos para la pesca sin muerte.
> 
> El consejero explicó que los tramos de pesca nocturna son aquellos donde fuera del horario normal (una hora antes de la salida del sol y una hora después de su puesta), se podrán pescar los peces clasificados como otras especies (trucha arco iris, carpa, carpín y gobio). Cuando haya concursos de pesca, las embarcaciones con motor de combustión deberán apagarlos desde que se señaliza (24 horas antes) hasta su finalización. Otra de las novedades es que se suprimen los cinco tramos de pesca con muerte todos los días desde el 3 de marzo al 15 julio.
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/v/20140218/regiona...-20140218.html


Los nuevos tramos estarán en los embalses de Alcántara, Alange y Torrejón-Tiétar, sumándose a los existentes en Orellana y Alcántara.

----------


## juanluzon

> Los nuevos tramos estarán en los embalses de Alcántara, Alange y Torrejón-Tiétar, sumándose a los existentes en Orellana y Alcántara.


Que suerte teneis y yo tengo que matar  a las carpas, Te cambio al Consejero de Medio Ambiente.

----------

